# Carp spawn



## weasle414

Do carp spawn all summer? I haven't been able to get out shooting much the past month or so because of the lack of rain. But we just got a few good storms and raised the water level enough that the carp could come back up stream and I went out shooting yesterday morning. I shot a 20 lber that had sperm coming out of him and it confused the crap outa me so could someone explain why the carp still had sperm coming out of him this late in the year :huh:


----------



## neb_bo

he probably really liked you :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

couldnt tell you why but no carp do not spawn all summer spawn around here is normaly in june or early july jeeze weasle you shoot more 20lbers in a year then i do 12+ all mine are 8-10 it seems


----------



## weasle414

I'm shooting carp from a lake that's got to be radio active. I also try topick out the biggest one's and when there's 100 - 200 carp all trying to get into the lake from under a dammed bridge, there's a good chance for shooting some good sized fish. Besides, if I shot all the little one's like you do, I'll never get to grow the carp up to be big! And to note, most of my carp are accually in the 7-10 lb range, but there's some big carp stuck in this river/channel/carp trap thingy so when they wander by I take them.


----------



## carp_killer

when are you going to be inviting me down there to help you get rid of them :lol:


----------



## weasle414

How 'bout the 1st or 2nd of may of '08? Catch 'em before the water's too crappy to see them. Right now you can't see the carp unless they're 4-5" or closer to the surface where I'm shooting.


----------



## carp_killer

i like um on the surface then i can hit um easier you tried out that recurve yet


----------



## weasle414

Yep, it's got about a dozen carp under its belt now. Shot 3 today, two yesrerday and one the day before that. Tomorow morning a friend and I are going out at sunrise to shoot a bunch. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## carp_killer

good lucki gotta take some people from are resort out crappie fishing again so i aint had time to shoot any fish just a target


----------



## weasle414

Come down this way and we can ambush shoot some carp. With three people on bows the carp won't have any place to go, 2' water fall on one side and bows on the other = lots of dead fish.'

Also, I shot a 12 lber today that I shot earlier this year, still had the mark on his head from where I hit it and he pulled off. It was pretty much amazing!


----------



## carp_killer

you sure thats not the one i shot that swam down there since he was scared :lol:


----------



## lunkerlander

Thats how we used to spear carp. We'd go into small creeks where there are carp and have 5-6 guys stand on all sides of them to they have nowhere to go. Then we'd kill as many as we can. On some of our more popular spots, we'd even build a dam with rocks so we have a pool of carp with nowhere to run.


----------



## AlpineArcher24

To me it seems that carp only spawn really good for about 3 weeks. When the carp start spawnin it gets intense


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

It is a big difference from lake to lake as well it all depends on the water temp.


----------

